# 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors???



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

ok i have fuel pressure to the dizzy but nothing coming out the top to the injector lines, ive changed everything over the entire top half of the airbox from my known good rabbit truck with the scirocco 16v and still same thing!!??







...oh yeah and i have power to the dpr and the other sensor the black one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:02 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

could not enough fuel pressure cause this, like if the pump is weak???


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

...plunger is freely moving...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

k im changing the inline fuel pump...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

ok i changed out the pump with the one on my rabbit truck and still the same


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

im holding the air flapper open with a wrench, ive got good fuel pressure everywhere on the fuel dizzy except at the top 4 injector banjos!!!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

i guess the cis forums are dead? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

ok lets start day 2 of talking to myself...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*

yeah! i made it easier... heres a diagram i made...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 87 scirocco 16v fuel dizzy, fuel at bottom half none at top to injectors??? (2deepn2dubs)*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*sigh*
if I had to guess... pressure regulator. The injectors need a minimum PSI to even open (40ish?)... if the pressure regulator is failed and only holding say 30psi, your injectors will NEVER open


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

i dont even have any pressure from the top of the dizzy... ???


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

but you have fuel pressure at the fitting going into the fuel dizzy? 

_Quote »_entire top half of the airbox from my known good rabbit truck

how did you hook up the "Rabbit Pickup" dizzy? Your rabbit truck wouldn't have the same type of CIS.... no fuel spray on that one either?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

i have a scirocco 16v swap in my rabbit truck and it runs perfect and passes smog, i put the whole top of the airbox on this scirocco and still nothing







i have pressure at the cold start injector but not the other 4


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You have tried a different fuel pump, have you verified that the pump is staying on while cranking? have you verified that you have 12v at the pump? Are you getting spark (may or may not be related)?
-or-
Then I'd say something isn't hooked up right.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

yes i put my truck pump on and it stays on... and engine runs when i put some gas into the intake...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well... step back... I can only suggest that you rip everything out... reconnect everything in sequence verifying that the fuel feed line goes to the input on the fuel dizzy... connect your fuel filter going in the correct direction (has an arrow on it), verify that the check-valves are in the correct direction (i.e. go with fuel flow, I have a check valve in one of my fuel filter banjo bolts).
Something somewhere is working counter to its intended operation and my guess its an assembly oversight


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

k, i verified there are no check valves, should there be one?? ...everything else is hooked up correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mine (not CIS-e) have always had a check valve in the fuel filter outlet banjo bolt... do you need to have one, no not at all... BUT, if it were installed in the inlet side of the filter it would impede fuel flow


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

yes ok theres none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*















ok i feel really stupid, there was only 1/4 tank of gas so it was getting some but not enough, aparently the transfer pump is bad, i put 2 gal in and it fired up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks to everyone for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

Wait wait wait!! I'm having the exact same problem and check everything replaced everything but the fuel transfer thing what is it and where is it located


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (veedubber_kyle)*

its inside the tank, youll know if its bad when your gauge reads about 1/4 tank and you run out of gas! ...just put a few gallons in and it should start back up fine, and keep it above 1/4 til you can replace it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok well I know for a fact that I have at least 6 gallons and just replaced all the other fuel stuff on the air box


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (veedubber_kyle)*

main pump, not enough pressure?


----------

